# Affinity vs Outlander



## Hamer174 (Dec 16, 2016)

In the market for a new auto gun.  Been shooting at 11-87 and benelli nova, the 11-87 hate cold and water and the nova is so big and clunky. Narrowed it doe to the Franchi affinity and Beretta A300.  Just curious if any one has any feedback on either gun.  I really like a gas gun but worried about cold temps and water combined like my 11-87.  Any feedback is helpful.  Thanks in advanced


----------



## tad1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, obviously the Franchi is an inertia gun, it will stay cleaner and felt recoil will be more.  I bought one in 20 ga for turkeys and although they claim to cycle reliably with different loads when I was breaking it in it was not reliable with lighter rio loads but would cycle heavier loads or faster loads with no problem.  I only shot maybe 200 rounds, so hardly a break in.  Then went straight with turkey loads.  Now maybe with some more break in it would be reliable with lighter stuff, but can't say for sure.  Shouldn't matter with duck loads.  The gun feels and looks nice and well built and because some of the mechanicals are in the forearm area it is weight forward as compared with the Benelli M2.  The M2 which has more mechanicals in the buttstock area, is more weighted toward the rear of the gun.  This could be a good thing for the affinity, helping you keep the gun moving while wingshooting.  Now the Beretta A300..  A gas gun.  I believe that there are differences in the mechanicals of this gun when compared to the A400 series, although the fit and feel are very similar.  I have held but never shot an A300.  I have however spent much time shooting beretta autoloaders from the 390 to 391 to the Teknys and the A400 series and they are fantastic guns.  From what I have read the A300s have been very reliable guns.  I know that Beretta autoloaders in general are the cream of the crop and are well respected in the sporting clays/target game arena.  
I think that you would be within maybe $100 on price between the two so for me almost a non-issue.
I really like how clean the inertia guns stay, and water fowling can get filthy.  Having a gun fall in the water on a duck hunt is a possibility.  I really can't speak to torture testing with exposure to water and grit though...  
For me I really appreciate the softer shooting nature of the gas guns, especially when shooting the 3" mags at ducks.  Im guessing that the A300 weights a bit more too which will cut down even more on felt recoil.  That might be a big consideration.  But adrenaline and big parka jackets might make that a wash...  
Now choosing a shotgun could simply come down to the fit and feel of the gun to you, this is a super important thing that I have overlooked before and regretted it.  The cool thing about autoloaders though is that with the included shim and spacer kits you can usually get the gun to fit.  Not as easy with an O/U gun.
Which one would I buy?  Probably the A300 simply because I would want the gun to do it all: dove shooting, clay targets, ducks, etc. and I feel like it would be a better and more versatile gun.  
Hope I didn't confuse you and good luck with your decision!
         JT


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 16, 2016)

tad1 said:


> Well, obviously the Franchi is an inertia gun, it will stay cleaner and felt recoil will be more.  I bought one in 20 ga for turkeys and although they claim to cycle reliably with different loads when I was breaking it in it was not reliable with lighter rio loads but would cycle heavier loads or faster loads with no problem.  I only shot maybe 200 rounds, so hardly a break in.  Then went straight with turkey loads.  Now maybe with some more break in it would be reliable with lighter stuff, but can't say for sure.  Shouldn't matter with duck loads.  The gun feels and looks nice and well built and because some of the mechanicals are in the forearm area it is weight
> forward as compared with the Benelli M2.  The M2 which has more mechanicals in the buttstock area, is more weighted toward the rear of the gun.  This could be a good thing for the affinity, helping you keep the gun moving while wingshooting.  Now the Beretta A300..  A gas gun.  I believe that there are differences in the mechanicals of this gun when compared to the A400 series, although the fit and feel are very similar.  I have held but never shot an A300.  I have however spent much time shooting beretta autoloaders from the 390 to 391 to the Teknys and the A400 series and they are fantastic guns.  From what I have read the A300s have been very reliable guns.  I know that Beretta autoloaders in general are the cream of the crop and are well respected in the sporting clays/target game arena.
> I think that you would be within maybe $100 on price between the two so for me almost a non-issue.
> I really like how clean the inertia guns stay, and water fowling can get filthy.  Having a gun fall in the water on a duck hunt is a possibility.  I really can't speak to torture testing with exposure to water and grit though...
> ...




Not not confusing at all.  Thanks for the info.  I'm leaning towards the A300 both shoulder and feel really good in store so it's hard to say.  I've always like gas guns myself but just don't want an issue if I go to North Arkansas and it hit 20* like last week.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 16, 2016)

A300 and don't look back. Mine cycles every time, any load. Just make sure to keep it clean and you'll be good. Course that's any gun...


----------



## 91xjgawes (Dec 16, 2016)

Maybe Robby will chime in. He has been shooting an affinity for quite a while.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 16, 2016)

Anyone shot the new Remington V3???


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 16, 2016)

My affinity rides in the bottom of the boat, has been dropped in duckweed, dropped in salty silt mud, and is overall just not babied what so ever. Pick it up, shake it out, and let her rip. I have shot thousands of rounds through it and have never had a jam due to the gun. I have shot everything from the cheapest dove loads to heavy duck loads and it eats them all. It fits me great and if and when it dies I will buy another one. You will NOT find a better gun in that price range. I swapped from a gas gun to this and never looked back. Gas guns just give more problems in general imo.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 17, 2016)

I shoot an a300 and my brother shoots affinity. Both good guns that give us no problems. Just depends on if you prefer gas or inertia and how they feel on you.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got 2 a300s. Onr for me and one for the girlfriend. Never had a problem with mine


----------

